# 2002 Frontier Outer Tie Rods - Replacement Questions



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi all,

The outer tie rod ends on my 2002 Nissan Frontier have gone bad and need to be replaced. I went to Autozone to order replacements and their computer showed that the part numbers for the tie rod ends on both sides of the vehicle were the same. Is this correct? I read somewhere that each side was threaded differently. 

Also, the guy told me I didn't need to use a puller to get my tie rod ends off, is this the case?

Thanks!


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

MPK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The outer tie rod ends on my 2002 Nissan Frontier have gone bad and need to be replaced. I went to Autozone to order replacements and their computer showed that the part numbers for the tie rod ends on both sides of the vehicle were the same. Is this correct? I read somewhere that each side was threaded differently.
> 
> ...


The outer tie rods for left and right may be the same#, its the inner ones that will be a different# and thread. If the outer tie rod ends need replacing now, the inner tie rod ends wont be too far behind. You'll need an alignment once your done changing parts. You dont need a puller to remove the tie rod ends. You can use a pickle fork.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

I've got another problem now, both Advance and Autozone list TRW # 3661 and Duralast ES4045 as outer tie rod ends for the 2002 Frontier. The Haynes manual photographs for the 2002 Frontier also show these type of tie rod ends. However, my 2002 Frontier has the outer tie rod ends that the Haynes manual shows for the 2000 and earlier Frontiers. Unfortunatley both Advance and Autozone show the same part numbers for the 2000 Frontiers as they do for the 2002 models. 

Does anyone have any idea what the correct part number is for the 2002 Frontier outer tie rod ends?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

My recommendation is to buy them from the dealership! Save yourself the headache and hassle from trying to figure who has the right part# or #s. Yes I know that their kinda expensive but atleast you'll know that they are the correct ones for your truck...


----------

